# Interesting Talk about Xtrail from Designer



## ansj64 (Jun 25, 2005)

I stumpled into the nissan canada wetbsite and saw some videos of Toi San, the principal designer of the Xtrail, explaining how he came about designing the different useful and unique features of the Xtrail.

Here's the link :

http://www.nissan.ca/en/ms/toisan/

Enjoy !

Antonio Sy
Newbie


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

It's been here before but it's good to bring it up again. I learned how to use the front seat as a pillow thanks to this video


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Hey there "ansj64"! Good to see you here. How's your X-trail doing? Did you drop in that filter I gave you yet? 

Welcome to the forum. Very informative stuff here. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## ansj64 (Jun 25, 2005)

hey Timster,

Enjoying it very much so far. Easy to drive. Haven't really pushed it yet though.

Haven't dropped the air filter yet. Will just use up the old filter before deropping the one you gave me.  By the way, I can't use the fog lamps. Theres no latch available in Banawe. Will just put in a new smaller lamps.
:thumbup: 

By the way, did you cut up the carpet at the back yourself. What do you think if I put in rubber ones ?

Ansj64





thetimster said:


> Hey there "ansj64"! Good to see you here. How's your X-trail doing? Did you drop in that filter I gave you yet?
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Very informative stuff here. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

ansj64 said:


> By the way, did you cut up the carpet at the back yourself. What do you think if I put in rubber ones ?
> Ansj64


Yup, cut that one out myself from a bigger carpet. But there seems to be many solutions to this. Check this thread out...

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=93998


----------



## vanabb (Apr 7, 2007)

ansj64 said:


> I stumpled into the nissan canada wetbsite and saw some videos of Toi San, the principal designer of the Xtrail, explaining how he came about designing the different useful and unique features of the Xtrail.
> 
> Here's the link :
> 
> ...


Does anyone know where I can now find this video. The link appears dead. I remember watching it before I bought my x-trail, and I'm curious to see it again.


----------

